# Delete after successful burn



## Scuba_Steve1974 (Aug 9, 2006)

If I successfully burn my content to a DVD it would be nice if I could specify that the content should be deleted from the TiVo.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

Scuba_Steve1974 said:


> If I successfully burn my content to a DVD it would be nice if I could specify that the content should be deleted from the TiVo.


But how would TiVo know that the burn was successful? When I used to do this (before I upgraded to TiVo HD) I always checked the disc for viewability before deleting the program from TiVo's hard drive. It's no big deal to delete something manually.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I've had the TiVo finish a burn and think it was OK - only to have it be a coaster.


----------

